# It Finally Clicked



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

By it I am of course referring to Brahms' glorious second symphony. I have been listening to Brahms for a number of years, and while I've always liked and admired almost everything that I've heard from him, With the D Major symphony it was a bit different.

I've always held Brahms' second symphony in high esteem and have enjoyed it pleasurably, but a few days ago on my way to work, I put the symphony on, and well, I was rather surprised by what I has hearing. The Recording that I was listening to is by *Solti* and the *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

For the first time, I was able to sing along( Maybe not such a great way to describe it) and truly enjoy the music. I was able to follow along as the theme/s were developed, varied and from that alone I was filled with such joy. I was never lost or bewildered, which felt really great. I suspect that this is only the tip of the iceberg, and I shan't be surprised if a few years down the road I hear something entirely new. I guess, I'm looking forward to not looking back, to pilfer the words of a certain someone.

I guess that's it, I just wanted to share this little tale with you, but perhaps, you've also experienced something of a similar nature? 

TPS


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Brahms's 2nd is rather special, and I'm not really a fan of Brahms's symphonies. Seems a lot of people discount it. There's a spot in the last movement that Mahler copied for the intro to his 1st Symphony, but I won't point it out for fear of embarrassing poor Gustav.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I have always really liked it, although I think the inner movements are weaker than those of any of his other symphonies and kind of listen through them.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Brahms 2nd Symphony is wonderful. Depending on the season, it shades No.4 as my favourite.
Glorious work. Economy of material, abundance of tuneful joy!


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually Brahms may sound boring if not interpreted with spirit. (It's the same with Robert SChumann)
As soon as you (as interpreter/musician) really dive into the music, make it to your own, and play it with
all your heart, the result is different as if you just play it, because it is on your "list".

Brahms was able to write melodies of totally different character. Consequently you have to play these melodies
in a different way. this is very much the case with the last movement of his second Symphony. Appearantly not
every conductor is able to produce these differences. 

It is a pity that you risk not liking Brahms if you hear a bad recording. Never give up trying to like Brahms' music!
I would like to recommend his Alto-Rhapsody. The second half with the male chorus is extraordinary beautiful.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

GGluek said:


> I have always really liked it, although I think the inner movements are weaker than those of any of his other symphonies and kind of listen through them.


Really? I think the inner movements of Brahms' first symphony are the weakest inner movements of his symphonies. I find the inner movements of the 2nd to be very beautiful and charming.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

violadude said:


> Really? I think the inner movements of Brahms' first symphony are the weakest inner movements of his symphonies. I find the inner movements of the 2nd to be very beautiful and charming.


 Different strokes . . .
I personally really like the intermezzo of the First.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Good thing Brahms isn't lurking on TC at this time. He may have torn up his first symphony this morning.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Good thing Brahms isn't lurking on TC at this time. He may have torn up his first symphony this morning.


Well, I don't know, perhaps he only tore up things that didn't meet his own high standards. If memory serves, few of his works were immediately successful with the public.

More likely, we would all have been insulted by now. ;-)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

brianvds said:


> Well, I don't know, perhaps he only tore up things that didn't meet his own high standards. If memory serves, few of his works were immediately successful with the public.
> 
> More likely, we would all have been insulted by now. ;-)


I wouldn't have even been aware. My German stinks.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I love it when something clicks like that. It seems to happen to me less and less these days. I don't know if that's age or a slightly improved economic status, not to mention technology, allowing me access to too much music.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> Really? I think the inner movements of Brahms' first symphony are the weakest inner movements of his symphonies. I find the inner movements of the 2nd to be very beautiful and charming.


Ever hear Furtwangler do the Brahms First? I think there are several recordings, studio and live. The DG studio is the one I've known for years. Anyway, F's way with Brahms is epic! _If_ there's anything weak about the inner movements, F can save them if anyone can. Hear it and get back to me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have two of them. One with the Berlin Philharmonic and one with the North German Radio.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

Incredible work, right up there with his 4th symphony. It didn't click with me either until I heard it done by Solti.


----------



## randomnese (Nov 30, 2013)

GGluek said:


> Different strokes . . .
> I personally really like the intermezzo of the First.


The 3rd movement of Brahms 1 is one of my favorite scherzo-type movements ever. The trio with the rising bass line gets me every time.

One thing I find with Brahms is that his music tends to grow on you. I disregarded _all_ of his symphonies the first few listens through. They are now my favorites--Brahms 1, which I previously thought was both too Beethoven and not Beethoven enough I now see as distinctly Brahmsian. Every single note he writes is thought-out and is there for a purpose; it takes the audience more than a casual listen to discover true meaning.

What helps is really analyzing the structure. Kelly Dean Hansen has written listener guides for a large portion of Brahms' music (including all four symphonies) which breaks every piece down into 5-10 second intervals. Wonderful analyses galore!


----------

